# Changing permissions with FTP on Solaris



## rvtheace (Mar 14, 2005)

Guys, I'm lost about what commands to use to chmod a file on a Solaris machine, by using FTP from a Windows XP machine.

Smart FTP cannot do it, because it uses "site chmod ..."

In all, I've tried:


"chmod ..."
INVALID COMMAND

"site chmod ..."
INVALID COMMAND

"quote site chmod ..."
SITE command not implemented

"literal site chmod ..."
SITE command not implemented


Everything works using Telnet. But it's a bit of a bore, so could you help me get the right command?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

rvtheace said:


> Everything works using Telnet. But it's a bit of a bore, so could you help me get the right command?


Telnet!!! Why aren't you using SSH!!!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You may have to enable it in your FTP server settings according to this thread.

http://www.ftpplanet.com/ubb/Forum5/HTML/000382.html


----------



## rvtheace (Mar 14, 2005)

K, thanks for the help.  

I guess I'll go pick a fight with my administradude


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

rvtheace said:


> K, thanks for the help.
> 
> I guess I'll go pick a fight with my administradude


Ask him why they are still using Telnet? They can get rid of Telnet and FTP if they would just run OpenSSH server.


----------

